# Photos of Asia - taken by you



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

Starting a thread on photos from Asia and I'll be posting some of mine from Koh Samui, Thailand, and Merlin will post from India.

Sunset from our favourite restaurant on the Virgin Coast



One of many temples (Wats)



Stopping at a beach on a longboat tour



Big Buddha


----------



## merlin (Apr 16, 2015)

Our first day in India in January 2014, it was an atmospheric misty morning in Delhi and quite early so most sites were deserted.

-

.

.

.

.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

Great shots, Merlin!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2015)

The hard life of a retiree



Wall carvings in a temple



A beachside restaurant we ate at often as it was a 5 minute walk from our house



'Real' Thai curry - price for a curry dinner less than £2 without the drink


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay.  More soon, Ken!  If anyone else has photos in Asia, please share!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, Ken.  You asked for it!  

Fish at a street market in Nathon.  



Something that still baffles me is the Thais have statues of Goddesses and Gods from other countries although they are Buddhist - which has no deity.  This one of the Chinese Goddess of Mercy. 



The community where we rent a bungalow.  Lots of lush gardens all around.



The pool in our community which is very warm unless there has been a hard rain.  



Temple - Wat


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Another shot of the Chinese Goddess of Mercy



Sunset



A golden Buddhist pagoda on a beach



Not a great shot as it's backlit.  Our waitress took it for us.  This was on Jan 24th on our friend's 65th birthday.  They are our neighbours at home and we talked them into coming to Thailand for a couple of weeks for the big birthday.


----------



## merlin (Apr 17, 2015)

Lovely pics Annie, especially the beach shots.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks, Merlin.  The beaches are stunning and the water is so clear!  If you decide to visit Koh Samui I'll be happy to give you tips!  

Somehow on our last trip we managed to miss the guided trip to the national marine park which included kayaking, snorkeling and a hike.  But will do it next time.  We did get to do a shorter day trip which included snorkeling.  Was funny because the wee fish kept nipping at us!


----------



## merlin (Apr 17, 2015)

A few more India photos, these are all around the Taj Mahal, which though I have been four times never ceases to take my breath away.

A telescopic shot of the Taj from the Agra Fort










A tourist shot


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Gorgeous shots!  I would so love to see the Taj Mahal!!


----------



## merlin (Apr 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Gorgeous shots!  I would so love to see the Taj Mahal!!




What does DH have against India Annie?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

Gorgeous pictures Annie and Merlin, thanks! :coolpics:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## merlin (Apr 17, 2015)

The Red Fort at Agra close to Taj Mahal


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

merlin said:


> What does DH have against India Annie?



He hasn't really got anything against it, just has no interest in it.  And we have so many other places to see.  We need to get back to Uganda to visit and a possible wedding to attend. Back to Australia. More of Europe.  And many different places in the US.


----------



## merlin (Apr 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> He hasn't really got anything against it, just has no interest in it.  And we have so many other places to see.  We need to get back to Uganda to visit and a possible wedding to attend. Back to Australia. More of Europe.  And many different places in the US.




I can understand that Annie, there are just not enough months in the year, so much to see and so little time, or so it seems  nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

merlin said:


> I can understand that Annie, there are just not enough months in the year, so much to see and so little time, or so it seems  nthego:



We travel as much as we can while we are both fit and healthy.  But if we want to get in everything we want to see we'll have to forego a trip to Thailand one winter.  It takes a huge chunk of our travel fund.  And the annual trips to see my family in the US. 

If we had unlimited funds we'd probably travel about 7 months of the year.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

One of two mummified monks on the island of Samui.  Everyone jokes about his 'Ray Bans' but I guess it would be gross to see holes where his eyes were. 



Called the Laughing Buddha, many westerners believe this is The Buddha.  Not so.  This is actually Budai and is a Chinese folkoric deity.  



One of our favourite beachside restaurants where we'd go for lunch.  The mango smoothie is for that days designated driver - me.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Annie, I always enjoy your photos, thanks for sharing them, these are beautiful shots for looking at another part of the world.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks, April!  I enjoy sharing what I've found in other countries.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2015)

Merlin and Annie...those are fantastic Photos..I've never been to Asia, doubt if I'll ever get the chance, so little time, so little money LOL... but thanks for sharing your memories..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks, Holly.  You never know where you might visit in the future.


----------



## merlin (Apr 18, 2015)

Here are a few shots of "The Palace of the Winds" in Jaipur India, built so the women of the royal household could look out on the street festivities, without being seen. It was built in 1799 and is always cool because of the way its constructed, which enables cool breezes to flow throughout the buildings interior.






Telephoto shot of one of the windows


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

What a gorgeous building Merlin!  Love the windows.


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What a gorgeous building Merlin!  Love the windows.



Yes it is lovely Annie and not very busy, considering its a top tourist attraction


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

*Monkeys of the Amber Fort Rajasthan*

There were monkeys everywhere in the fort, these are a few shots I took


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

Cute monkeys!  Are they vervets?

Have you been to any country in Africa?


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

The Amber Fort


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Amber Fort continued....


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

Love these shots!!  :love_heart:


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Cute monkeys!  Are they vervets?
> 
> Have you been to any country in Africa?



I am not sure if they are vervets, the ones around the Taj Mahal are Rhesus Macaques evidently, but these do look a lot like the African Vervets.............doing a google they may be the common Indian Langur 



No I haven't been to Africa Annie, both Lisa and I are not particularly interested in wild animals, though I know Africa has more than that, we both tend to like ancient and exotic civilisations and their buildings/ruins more. Have you been anywhere else in Africa apart from Uganda? Do you have a passion for Africa?


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Some roadside monkeys and a goatherd


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

Splendid photographs, Merlin, the Amber Fort wall art is beautiful and those monkey look pretty mischievous. I guess they're waiting for food treats.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

Beautiful photos Merlin, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

merlin said:


> I am not sure if they are vervets, the ones around the Taj Mahal are Rhesus Macaques evidently, but these do look a lot like the African Vervets.............doing a google they may be the common Indian Langur
> 
> View attachment 17214
> 
> No I haven't been to Africa Annie, both Lisa and I are not particularly interested in wild animals, though I know Africa has more than that, we both tend to like ancient and exotic civilisations and their buildings/ruins more. Have you been anywhere else in Africa apart from Uganda? Do you have a passion for Africa?



Yes, I'd say Africa gets in your blood and I always feel connected to it.  Of course living there for two years does give you a chance to get to know the culture and people quite well. 

I was going to suggest an Africa photo thread if you had been there. 

I've also been to South Africa and Morocco.  And I'd love to visit Namibia.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

The monkeys on the car behave like baboons on Ugandan roads.  They try to get into the car and get any food you might have.  So we always drove with windows up and they have viscious teeth!


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, I'd say Africa gets in your blood and I always feel connected to it.  Of course living there for two years does give you a chance to get to know the culture and people quite well.
> 
> I was going to suggest an Africa photo thread if you had been there.
> 
> I've also been to South Africa and Morocco.  And I'd love to visit Namibia.



Yes I have been to Morocco Annie a couple of times, I forgot that is North Africa, I guess I don't regard it as Africa for some reason.  
I first went there by accident, while touring Spain with a friend on public transport in the '90s, On a whim we just caught a ferry across to Tangier, and jumped on a train leaving Tangier going south, so was only there for 15 minutes, we then spent a couple of weeks touring in buses and share taxis. It was one of those Sufi like journeys, where the right person turns up wherever you go to help you on your way. Funnily enough I have spoken to several people since, who have had similar experiences in Morocco. 
So yes I could post in an African thread.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes I have been to Morocco Annie a couple of times, I forgot that is North Africa, I guess I don't regard it as Africa for some reason.
> I first went there by accident, while touring Spain with a friend on public transport in the '90s, On a whim we just caught a ferry across to Tangier, and jumped on a train leaving Tangier going south, so was only there for 15 minutes, we then spent a couple of weeks touring in buses and share taxis. It was one of those Sufi like journeys, where the right person turns up wherever you go to help you on your way. Funnily enough I have spoken to several people since, who have had similar experiences in Morocco.
> So yes I could post in an African thread.



I guess most people think of sub-saharan Africa as the real Africa.  We went to Agadir (touristy and I'd say not the 'real' Morocco) with a group of friends and rented a big villa.  It was my 60th birthday.  I'd like to see more of the country.  

We went to South Africa because my stepdaughter married an Afrikaner whom she met while he was on a working holiday visa in Scotland.  The wedding was in SA because his family is there.  I wouldn't go back although I did enjoy the trip.  

I'll start an Africa photo thread.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

Buddhas everywhere!  Images of the Buddha are to be treated with respect.  It is frowned on if you pose for a photo next to a Buddha statue and the Buddha is lower than you.  If you have a Buddha tattoo you can be deported. 







Even Ronald is Buddhist


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

> Ameriscot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pictures Annie, I guess Ronald does his best to fit in wherever he goes, which seems to be everywhere these days. I remember reading somewhere about the possibility of deportation for a Buddha tattoo, but never heard of the Buddha needing to be higher than you in a photo. Buddhism is obviously taken very seriously in Thailand!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

merlin said:


> Great pictures Annie, I guess Ronald does his best to fit in wherever he goes, which seems to be everywhere these days. I remember reading somewhere about the possibility of deportation for a Buddha tattoo, but never heard of the Buddha needing to be higher than you in a photo. Buddhism is obviously taken very seriously in Thailand!!



Very seriously!  Big signs when you arrive at the airport warning you.  There was a woman with a tattoo kicked out of Sri Lanka I think.  I read all about the cultural differences and how not to offend. 

Only saw a few McDonalds.  Some people said we should try it as it won't have westernized stuff, but I don't go into McD's ever, anywhere!  The Tesco mall where we did most of our shopping also had a Dunkin Donuts, a KFC, Dairy Queen.  You just can't escape!


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Very seriously!  Big signs when you arrive at the airport warning you.  There was a woman with a tattoo kicked out of Sri Lanka I think.  I read all about the cultural differences and how not to offend.
> 
> Only saw a few McDonalds.  Some people said we should try it as it won't have westernized stuff, but I don't go into McD's ever, anywhere!  The Tesco mall where we did most of our shopping also had a Dunkin Donuts, a KFC, Dairy Queen.  You just can't escape!



I never go to McDonalds or KFC or any of those fast food places, I don't mind a fish and chips occasionally.the nearest I get to fast food. 

Lisa reads up on all the local customs and the best places to go etc., so we are usually well prepared.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

merlin said:


> I never go to McDonalds or KFC or any of those fast food places, I don't mind a fish and chips occasionally.the nearest I get to fast food.
> 
> Lisa reads up on all the local customs and the best places to go etc., so we are usually well prepared.



No, we never go to fast food places.  And in Thailand the best food is the restaurants run by Thais, not Europeans.  The food is so delicious, so healthy, and so cheap.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

Annie, you are making me very hungry! Must go swimming so I can pig out! Lol.


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No, we never go to fast food places.  And in Thailand the best food is the restaurants run by Thais, not Europeans.  The food is so delicious, so healthy, and so cheap.



Yes I agree about the best food being cooked by the the native population, it also works the other way round, when they try to cook European dishes,


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

Shali, go for it!

Merlin, locals often don't do well with European/American foods.  You normally have to go to a more expensive place for decent non-Thai food. Although one place we went to often for lunch did a very nice omelette and chips.  Once in a while I had to have something that wasn't Thai, much as I love it.  There are quite a few Aussie pubs/restaurants as well as Swedish, German, British, etc.  Never understood people going to foreign countries but wanting food just like at home!


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Shali, go for it!
> 
> Merlin, locals often don't do well with European/American foods.  You normally have to go to a more expensive place for decent non-Thai food. Although one place we went to often for lunch did a very nice omelette and chips.  Once in a while I had to have something that wasn't Thai, much as I love it.  There are quite a few Aussie pubs/restaurants as well as Swedish, German, British, etc.  Never understood people going to foreign countries but wanting food just like at home!



I am the same in India Annie, after so much spicy food every day, I long for a simple English meal at times. Actually chips (fries) are one thing they rarely do well in Asian countries I have found, though I admit don't go to expensive restaurants very often. 

Your remark about wanting home style food, reminded me of an Englishman in a restaurant in India, who demanded very emphatically that he wanted a roast lamb dinner with absolutely no spices. I am not sure what they produced in the end, but I doubt it was good.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

Annie, do you have wonderful spicy recipes, hint, hint?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, do you have wonderful spicy recipes, hint, hint?



Sorry, Shali.  No recipes.  My hubby does all the cooking since he's the creative one and doesn't mind cooking.  Most of our dinners at home are some variation of a vegetarian curry or chili - different vegetables, different protein, different sauce and different spices.  Never a recipe.  He uses all kinds of spices and chilis.


----------

